# Office 365 >  >  ZÄHLENWENNS zusammen mit "ISTLEER"

## Fereshteh

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ZÄHLENWENNS Funktion nutzen zu suchen wievielmal in meine Kriterien Bereich wert 2 vorkommt und zwar unter folgende Bedingung: dass in eine andere Spalte nichts eingetragen worden ist.
Ich weiß es nicht was als Wert in ISTLEER Formel eintragen muss. Bisher habe ich so geschrieben aber ist nicht korrekt. Würdet ihr bitte mir helfen? Vielen Dank im Voraus.
=ZÄHLENWENNS(B2:B12;2;A2:A12;ISTLEER(A2:A12))

----------


## rorya

Vielleicht:

=ZÄHLENWENNS(B2:B12;2;A2:A12;"=")

----------


## Fereshteh

Es hat funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

----------


## rorya

Bitte schön.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fereshteh

Darf ich noch über „ZÄHLENWENNS“ zusammen mit "ISNICHTTLEER" fragen? Wie soll z.B. die Formel =ZÄHLENWENNS(B2:B12;2;A2:A12;"=") aussehen wenn man anstatt "=", nicht leere Zellen berücksichtigen möchte? Danke schön für die Antwort im Voraus!
LG

----------


## rorya

z.B.:

=ZÄHLENWENNS(B2:B12;2;A2:A12;"<>")

----------


## Fereshteh

Lieben Dank nochmals Rorya, es hat wieder wunderbar funktioniert. Du bist großartig!

----------

